# Original NSDAP propaganda posters!



## undu562 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello! At Ebay.de there is a collection of original NSDAP propaganda posters from ww2. They are in fine condition and should be a must for those who has everything but need this to make a collection complete!

Best regards U


----------

